# E’ un dato di fatto che”...+ congiuntivo o indicativo



## bicontinental

Fonte: Viaggio nell’italiano, 2. Edizione, Rosella Bozzone Costa. Pagina 61.
Contesto: Esercizio..."Completa le affermazioni coniugando correttamente il verbo tra parentesi":

_E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la (prendere)...............sempre più comoda con gli studi e (raggiungere).................l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi._

  Ho usato l’indicativo qui (_prendono_ e _raggiungono_) perché non mi sembra che l’espressione “e’ un dato di fatto che” esprima 'un fatto non certo, un’opinione, un giudizio personale’ o qualcosa del genere, che richiede il congiuntivo nella frase dipendente. Secondo la chiave, pero’, devo usare il congiuntivo.

   C’e’ un altro esempio dell’espressione dove viene usato il congiuntivo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2213069   ma cercando su Google ho trovato esempi che usano anche l’indicativo...


  Mi piacerebbe molto se qualcuno di voi mi potesse spiegare il motivo per cui viene usato il congiuntivo in questo esempio.

  Grazie in anticipo,  
  Bic.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bicontinental, 
l'espressione è una supposizione generica, un'opinione, un giudizio personale, perché generalizza una categoria (i giovani) che per forza di cose non possono essere nella stessa condizione tutti quanti ma si presume che siano nella stessa condizione tutti quanti. Come vedi anch'io ho dovuto usare il congiuntivo perché all'indicativo la frase sarebbe da considerarsi anche falsa.


----------



## giginho

Ciao a entrambi!

Anche io non avrei esitazioni: congiuntivo!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti,
Da straniero, sarei pronto a ammettere un possibile uso del congiuntivo per motivo di stile o di abitudine linguistica, ma non mi va giù l'affermazione di Dragonseven secondo la quale _un dato di fatto_ è _una supposizione generica __.
_Comunque, si era già parlato dell'argomento *qui*


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Matou, vorrei farti umilmente osservare che io non affermo assolutamente che un dato di fatto è una supposizione generica, ma la frase nel suo complesso lo è. Tant'è vero che, nel post precedente, ciò che tu dici non v'è scritto. Oltretutto sono l'unico qui che s'è degnato di dare almeno una spiegazione alla richiesta dell'O.P..


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, Dragon, avrò capito male e mi sono espresso anche peggio, usando la parola "affermazione", ma continuo a non capire come, in un esercizio di grammatica senza alcun contesto, al di fuori del suggerimento che ci porta la risposta, si possa intendere la frase nel suo complesso come una supposizione generica ecc.
Riconosco molto volentieri che sei stato gentilissimo provando a fornire una spiegazione a una domanda così problematica (non mi viene un'altra parola ).

Buona giornata

Matou


----------



## ohbice

bicontinental said:


> Fonte: Viaggio nell’italiano, 2. Edizione, Rosella Bozzone Costa. Pagina 61.
> Contesto: Esercizio..."Completa le affermazioni coniugando correttamente il verbo tra parentesi":
> 
> _E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la (prendere)...............sempre più comoda con gli studi e (raggiungere).................l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi._
> 
> Ho usato l’indicativo qui (_prendono_ e _raggiungono_) perché non mi sembra che l’espressione “e’ un dato di fatto che” esprima 'un fatto non certo, un’opinione, un giudizio personale’ o qualcosa del genere, che richiede il congiuntivo nella frase dipendente. Secondo la chiave, pero’, devo usare il congiuntivo.
> 
> C’e’ un altro esempio dell’espressione dove viene usato il congiuntivo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2213069 ma cercando su Google ho trovato esempi che usano anche l’indicativo...
> 
> 
> Mi piacerebbe molto se qualcuno di voi mi potesse spiegare il motivo per cui viene usato il congiuntivo in questo esempio.
> 
> Grazie in anticipo,
> Bic.



_E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la prendono sempre più comoda con gli studi e raggiungono l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi. _

Bene l'indicativo. Perché secondo la chiave dovresti usare il congiuntivo? perché, come dice qualcuno nel thread citato da matoupaschat, purtroppo in Italia esiste una corrente di insegnamento che incita all'uso del congiuntivo anche quando (come in questo caso) non è necessario.

_E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la prendano sempre più comoda con gli studi e raggiungano l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi. _

Per me si tratta di abuso del congiuntivo.
Ciao.

Ps: a proposito del ragionamento di Dragonseven, mi sembra che l'affermazione sia tutt'altro che generica: esprime un dato di fatto...


----------



## giginho

Bice: il fatto che non sia necessario non implica che sia sbagliato, a mio modo di vedere, inoltre il mio orecchio sente la frase come maggiormente fluida.

Matou, la parola che cercavi è "complicata" (o incasinata?)?


----------



## ohbice

giginho said:


> Bice: il fatto che non sia necessario non implica che sia sbagliato, a mio modo di vedere, inoltre il mio orecchio sente la frase come maggiormente fluida.



Lo ripeto: per me (che significa tra l'altro "per quanto può valere") si tratta di abuso del congiuntivo. E' una pratica talmente diffusa che incoraggiarla è reato


----------



## giginho

oh said:


> Lo ripeto: per me (che significa tra l'altro "per quanto può valere") si tratta di abuso del congiuntivo. E' una pratica talmente diffusa che incoraggiarla è reato



Allora arrestami!! io sono il gran ciambellano dell'uso del congiuntivo ad ogni piè sospinto!

Ora aggiungo carne al fuoco: può darsi io lo senta più naturale perché lo sento come un dato di fatto non rilevante e quindi, in questo casso, è d'obbligo il congiuntivo (congiuntivo alla riscossa!!!!), nel senso che il dato di fatto rilevante che si vuole mettere in evidenza è che raggiungono l'indipendenza economica più tardi (indicativo) ma la causa di questo ritardo è irrilevante ai fini del raggiungimento dell'effetto illustrato (quindi congiuntivo).

Come la vedete?


----------



## chipulukusu

Secondo me è la frase in se che ha grossi problemi logici. Cosa significa _i giovani_, tutti i giovani uno per uno o la media dei giovani? Il confronto è fatto rispetto a 30 anni fa, a 10 anni fa o al mese scorso? Ha senso dire che è un dato di fatto senza precisare i termini del confronto e senza fornire alcun elemento misurabile a conforto dell'affermazione?
Io direi che il peccato della frase non è l'abuso del congiuntivo ma il _qualunquismo_ esasperato.
Anzi direi che, siccome la locuzione giusta in questo caso sarebbe "_è un luogo comune"_, "_è un'affermazione ricorrente"_, direi che il congiuntivo tutto sommato ci stia anche bene.

Credo che un problema dell'OP sia che la parola _fatto_ strida un poco con l'uso del congiuntivo, ma se la frase, più obiettivamente, fosse: "il _fatto_ che i giovani se la prendano sempre più comoda con gli studi e raggiungano l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi rispetto a quanto avveniva negli anni '80 è plausibile anche se tutto da dimostrare", allora il congiuntivo sarebbe del tutto giustificato.


----------



## dragonseven

Ragazzi stiamo calmi, per favore. Ora vi darò prova inconfutabile che ci vuole il congiuntivo perché è la grammatica e la lingua italiana che lo richiedono.

_Che i giovani se la *prendano* sempre più comoda con gli studi e *raggiungano* l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto. (E' giusta così?)

I giovani se la *prendano* sempre più comoda con gli studi e *raggiungano* l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto che. (E' sbagliata così?)

Che i giovani se la *prendono* sempre più comoda con gli studi e *raggiungono* l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto. (E' sbagliata così?)

I giovani se la* prendono *sempre più comoda con gli studi e *raggiungono* l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto che. (E' sbagliata così?)
_
Quindi:


oh said:


> _E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la prendono sempre più comoda con gli studi e raggiungono l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi. _*X Sbagliata.*
> 
> _E’ un dato di fatto che i giovani se la prendano sempre più comoda con gli studi e raggiungano l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi.  _*V Giusta.
> *
> Per me si tratta di abuso del congiuntivo. Scusa, ma cosa dici? Cosa vuol dire?
> Ciao.
> 
> Ps: a proposito del ragionamento di Dragonseven, mi sembra che l'affermazione sia tutt'altro che generica: esprime un dato di fatto... Un dato di fatto è un dato certo (non una certezza). E' un dato molto probabilmente statistico e che non vale per la totalità del genere "giovani". Per l'indicativo la frase avrebbe dovuto essere formulata più o meno così:
> _(La *totalità* de)i giovani se la *prendono* sempre più comoda con gli studi e* raggiungono *l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto._



Un saluto
Dragon


----------



## ohbice

chipulukusu said:


> Secondo me è la frase in se che ha grossi problemi logici. Cosa significa _i giovani_, tutti i giovani uno per uno o la media dei giovani? Il confronto è fatto rispetto a 30 anni fa, a 10 anni fa o al mese scorso? Ha senso dire che è un dato di fatto senza precisare i termini del confronto e senza fornire alcun elemento misurabile a conforto dell'affermazione?
> Io direi che il peccato della frase non è l'abuso del congiuntivo ma il _qualunquismo_ esasperato.



A mio avviso tacciare di _qualunquismo _una grammatica perché in un esercizio non ci sono specificati tutti i termini che andrebbero bene per spiegare nei dettagli una ricerca è _populista _


----------



## chipulukusu

oh said:


> A mio avviso tacciare di _qualunquismo _una grammatica perché in un esercizio non ci sono specificati tutti i termini che andrebbero bene per spiegare nei dettagli una ricerca è _populista _



Incasso e porto a casa Ci ho fatto caso dopo che si trattava semplicemente di un esercizio di grammatica


----------



## ohbice

dragonseven said:


> Ragazzi stiamo calmi, per favore. Ora vi darò prova inconfutabile che ci vuole il congiuntivo perché *è *la grammatica e la lingua italiana che lo richiedono.



A parte il fatto che "*sono *la grammatica e la lingua italiana che lo richiedono", tu sei un maestro nel riscrivere le frasi, Dragon. E io, purtroppo sono troppo ignorante per saperti spiegare il motivo per cui il "che" iniziale della tua frase giusta (_Che i giovani se la *prendano* sempre più comoda con gli studi e *raggiungano* l’indipendenza economica molto più tardi, è un dato di fatto. _) non svolge la stessa funzione del "che" della frase dell'o.p. (_E' un dato di fatto che eccetera eccetera_).
Comunque, senza per questo volere far torto a nessuno, continuo a pensare che l'esercizio proposto a inizio thread sia risolvibile con l'indicativo.


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao, Dragon.


> l'espressione  è una supposizione generica, un'opinione, un giudizio  personale,  perché generalizza una categoria (i giovani) che per forza di  cose non  possono essere nella stessa condizione tutti quanti ma si  presume che  siano nella stessa condizione tutti quanti.


Questa tua valutazione in merito al concetto espresso nella frase esula  da considerazioni strettamente grammaticali; se la frase inizia con "è  un dato di fatto"/"è certo che"/"sono sicuro che", il modo verbale richiesto dalla  moderna grammatica è *l'indicativo*. Ho capito  che tu non sei d'accordo con quell'affermazione come dato di fatto, ma  questa è un'altra questione, che non rientra nei criteri di scelta del verbo.


> Ora vi darò prova inconfutabile che ci vuole il congiuntivo perché è la grammatica e la lingua italiana che lo richiedono.


E' il contrario di quento affermi: è proprio la grammatica a richiedere l'indicativo qui. Hanno ragione Bicontinental, Matou e Oh Bice a considerarlo come più logico. Non vi è dubbio che lo sia. 

Ciononostante a molti di noi madrelingua suona benissimo (se non addirittura meglio) il congiuntivo in quella frase perché fino ad almeno la fine  degli anni '80 e parte dei '90 si è continuato a prescrivere a scuola  l'uso del congiuntivo con simili costruzioni, nonostante già  dal '75 grammatici come il Gabrielli si fossero accorti dell'anomalia e  avessero ben distinto quando andava usato; soprattutto il Satta negli anni  '80 ha approfondito la questione, puntando il dito sui casi in cui il  congiuntivo era fuori luogo dal punto di vista logico ed andava quindi  evitato.
E' quindi normale che a Gigi o Dragon suoni bene il congiuntivo; corrisponde sicuramente a quanto imparato a scuola. Non corrisponde però agli attuali criteri grammaticali (che sono quelli a cui  si attengono gli stranieri quando studiano la nostra lingua; per questo  Bilingual ed altri stranieri hanno talvolta le idee più chiare  di noi in merito a quando vada effettivamente usato il congiuntivo o  meno). 
Quindi, tanta fatica per imparare il congiuntivo al fine di "parlare  bene" e adesso lo dobbiamo "correggere" con l'indicativo? Ebbene sì, in certi casi (come questo) è proprio così! 
Anche a me  verrebbe spontaneo il congiuntivo (e nel parlato sicuramente mi scappa), ma per iscritto mi soffermo a pensare se sia effettivamente necessario e decido basandomi sugli attuali criteri, perché comunque li condivido (sono certamente più logici che non l'abuso di congiuntivi del passato improntato più che altro a complicare la frase per far apparire il parlante più colto). 

Proprio perché il congiuntivo in  questi casi è stato inculcato a scuola, suona più elegante/forbito all'orecchio di molti parlanti ed è in ogni caso talmente diffuso che non è possibile considerarlo un errore; semmai è  un'improprietà. 
La sua presenza in questo tipo di frasi non risponde a ragioni di  natura logico-semantica (cioè non getta un'ombra di dubbio sul contenuto  dell'affermazione certa), ma viene vista semmai come una variante stilistica, destinata comunque nel tempo ad essere soppiantata dal più logico e naturale indicativo.

In letteratura sono presenti numerosi esempi di questa costruzione e si può constatare che al giorno d'oggi prevede per lo più l'indicativo, pur permanendo qua e là il congiuntivo (in funzione dell'età  e/o del grado di aggiornamento linguistico dello scrivente): link.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Argomento già dibattuto fino alla noia e anche oltre.


ammetto che ...(il congiuntivo) - forum Solo Italiano
congiuntivo - non ho dubbio che - forum Solo Italiano
Congiuntivo: credette che veniva/venisse - forum Solo Italiano
Congiuntivo: se si dovesse appurare che l'insieme è/sia/fosse superiore a... - forum Solo Italiano
Congiuntivo/indicativo: E' rassicurante sapere che, a quanto pare, non si traduca/traduce - forum Solo Italiano
credo che + congiuntivo/indicativo - forum Solo Italiano
Dicono che + congiuntivo o indicativo? - forum Solo Italiano
Il fatto che fornisce/fornisca (uso del congiuntivo) - forum Solo Italiano
Non è un segreto che + congiuntivo? - forum Solo Italiano


----------

